# Raleigh Super Tourer



## JOEL (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought this Raleigh Super Tourer last week and thought I would share a picture. It has a professional-level 531 frame, Stronglight crank, and Huret components, and Maillard Professional hubs. Very light and comfortable.


----------



## schwinnderella (Apr 7, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## IJamEcono (Apr 7, 2011)

I would've bought it in a heartbeat. Very cool.


----------



## pablowest (Apr 9, 2011)

That's good man. I hope that the bike will last. Continue to update us.


----------



## Novadon (Nov 4, 2011)

*Nice ride!*

Are those the original style handlebars?

I'm assuming not, but how do you like them?


----------



## JOEL (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes, the handlebar is correct, same as the lower-end touring bar except in aluminum. I flipped them. Only things not stock on this bike are the seat and pedals.

I do like them, my only complaint is that there is only one hand position which is only an issue on long rides. This is a really nice rider. It will climb any hill that I can take on my high-end road bikes though I feel like I have had a workout afterwards... The fat touring tires make for a smooth ride on rough downtown pavement.


----------



## Novadon (Nov 18, 2011)

*I like your ST!*

What year? My guess is either a 75' or 76', based on the fact that I don't see any brazed on pump holders under the top tube per the 74's.

What size tires are you running?


----------



## JOEL (Nov 18, 2011)

Actually, it does have the braize-ons for the pump on the top tube. I recently found a nice Silca pump that fits (black/chrome). At the top of the seat tube the frame is stamped 73. I assume it is early 74 model year. 

The tires are Michelin 27x1 1/4. Lots of tread. They are heavy but have a real cushy ride on the rough city roads.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 21, 2011)

Updated photo with pump and Brooks Professional saddle added.


----------



## Novadon (Nov 21, 2011)

Cool! I DO see that after pump braze-on fitting in the first pic now. 

Are you going to find / add the original fender accompaniment?
Black Bluemels for the 74' and silver Esge's, based on the research I've done.
I'm partial to the silver ones on the chartreuse (green) bikes.

The 74' had a cushy "Mattress" saddle. The next two years...a B66 Brooks.

I JUST picked up a 74' ST myself. 

I'm missing the pump, but this Classic HPX pump is on my X-mas wish list from Santa...
(scroll down to near bottom on this link)
http://www.yellowjersey.org/hpx.html

Spotted an original pump on e-Bay, but too expensive.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 21, 2011)

I have the original black Bluemells but they are in bad shape. If another set comes along I would like to add them. I also have the correct mattress saddle. This Silca pump was a lucky yard sale score, has a Campy tip.


----------



## Novadon (Nov 21, 2011)

I've seen some new Black Bluemels offered from a European source, but they are HIGH dollar.

Check these out though...

Scroll up on ...
http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/fenders.html#sksparts


----------



## JOEL (Nov 21, 2011)

The originals were the black with a chrome center stripe. I'd like to find a nice set.


----------



## how (Nov 23, 2011)

kewl find I would love to find a bike with a 531 frame. I had a Motobecane Grande record that I gave up about 20 years ago,,I wish I could find somthing like it,,for cheap lol A Raleigh Sports Tourer would do the trick.


----------

